# Bitex Hubs



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi- while researching some new wheels, i keep seeing and hearing Bitex Hubs if i want to stay within my budget. Does anyone have any feedback on them? are they good? reliable?


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I think that you'll be very happy with them. I currently have them on two sets of wheels and they are going on my carbon build as I type this. They are light, spin up easily and are fast. I am consistently passing guys much heavier than me when coasting down hills. Currently have about 4k miles on them and not one issue yet.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I have wheels with Bitex hubs, they run fine. Not "White Industries" or "Dura Ace" fine, which I also have, but they don't cost nearly as much as those hubs either. Bike Hub Store sells them, give them a call and I'm sure they can answer any questions you have and set you up with everything you need to build a set of wheels around those hubs.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a pile of them. They're really good for the price- light, reliable and inexpensive. The aluminium freehub has got some excellent anodizing on it. It's not Ti hard but it's better than other aluminium freehubs at resisting deformation from sprockets.

The end caps on the rear hubs tend to loosen. You will get a creak that can't fixed when it happens. I now disassemble and use LocTite on the end cap threads after degreasing them. I also remove the hub bearings and re-seat them. It makes the hub spin just a bit smoother, but its not required.

I've had a couple bearings go bad in wheels that I use often. I've been using them for about five years and ride a lot so that's not unexpected or unusual.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

A number of the local cognoscenti (me and others) like Bitex hubs. I'd have no qualms using one of their appropriate models in any application, road or mtb.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

This is what was proposed to me: 
CUSTOM WHEEL BUILDING PROGRAM you pick it we build it PROWHEELBUILDER

i'm considering this vs a set from BWW


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

gskalt said:


> This is what was proposed to me:
> CUSTOM WHEEL BUILDING PROGRAM you pick it we build it PROWHEELBUILDER
> 
> i'm considering this vs a set from BWW


If you are budget conscious replace the Xrays with Lasers to save another $90 from the price of the wheels.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

dcgriz said:


> If you are budget conscious replace the Xrays with Lasers to save another $90 from the price of the wheels.


Good idea, but doesnt look like they carry them, or have them on their website. i will ask and see if they have them, as i do know that is a good way to cut a few $ off the cost


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

gskalt said:


> Good idea, but doesnt look like they carry them, or have them on their website. i will ask and see if they have them, as i do know that is a good way to cut a few $ off the cost


Not sure where you're looking but it would seem odd to offer Bitex hubs and only CX-Rays for spokes. I'd think just about anyone looking to save a few $ on hubs wouldn't be comfortable paying really high prices for spokes.
If that's the case though just find someone who offers what you want. CX Rays are fine but having used those and other options I see no reason for someone to use them if they are watching $.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

gskalt said:


> This is what was proposed to me:
> CUSTOM WHEEL BUILDING PROGRAM you pick it we build it PROWHEELBUILDER
> 
> i'm considering this vs a set from BWW



If it were me, I'd order a set through Bike Hub Store. They have what you need to build a bad ass set of wheels. They use Bitex hubs, you can get Laser spokes, and Pacenti rims (or others if you'd prefer). If I'm not mistaken a 20/28 set up would be around 1400 grams and about $450, and they'd be amazing. Email Brandon and he'll take care of you just as he's done for many people on this forum.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

i've spoken wiht Brandon in the past, real nice guy. he's from near where i live in CT. but this would require actually building the wheel which is well beyond my skill set. Does he assemble them as well? The BWW wheels sound pretty damn good and theyve had some rave reviews on this page as well.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

gskalt said:


> This is what was proposed to me:
> CUSTOM WHEEL BUILDING PROGRAM you pick it we build it PROWHEELBUILDER
> 
> i'm considering this vs a set from BWW


Nothing wrong with bitex hubs. I'm no expert but I've built one road and one mt bike wheelset with them without the first problem.
With that said, if you want Boyd's rims I'd just order the whole enchilada through Boyd himself, his wheels are a good value.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Nothing wrong with bitex hubs. I'm no expert but I've built one road and one mt bike wheelset with them without the first problem.
> With that said, if you want Boyd's rims I'd just order the whole enchilada through Boyd himself, his wheels are a good value.


Because the customized options can bring the price down substantially.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

gskalt said:


> ...this would require actually building the wheel which is well beyond my skill set. Does he assemble them as well? ...


You might check and see what your LBS would charge to build them. The LBS here is pretty reasonable and does nice work.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

looigi said:


> You might check and see what your LBS would charge to build them. The LBS here is pretty reasonable and does nice work.


good point. one guy at the main shop i go to said "i'm too expensive" and i'' check wiht another, but id rather go to a person who specializes in wheels, not does that while assembling kids bikes


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

gskalt said:


> this would require actually building the wheel which is well beyond my skill set.


Build the flippin' thing yourself. We all started with our first set.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> Build the flippin' thing yourself. We all started with our first set.










When I graduate from e school for the mechanically declined!!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

gskalt said:


> When I graduate from e school for the mechanically declined!!


Naww I don't buy that as an excuse.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

gskalt said:


> ...but id rather go to a person who specializes in wheels, not does that while assembling kids bikes


There's a flip side to that. The few mechs I know like building wheels as a break from the routine and pride them selves on doing a good job. But better than that would be doing it yourself, as Mike T suggests. That's what I do.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

gskalt said:


> Good idea, but doesnt look like they carry them, or have them on their website. i will ask and see if they have them, as i do know that is a good way to cut a few $ off the cost


I looked at their website and they don't seem to offer the Lasers. I could imagine why. BWW seems a better choice to me.


----------



## dirkfh (Jun 13, 2007)

*One issue I had...*

These hubs came on Mercury wheel set I bought from them. The washer shown got destroyed some how. Not big deal maybe I should have done more maintenance but they were only about two years old and maybe 2000 miles.

So I called Mercury and left messages with no call backs.

So came to this forum and got information on the US bitex importer. I got in touch with them and they stated they would send the washer for free.

After a month and nothing I got back in touch with them and was told they could not release the washer to and would not elaborate why.

So I emailed Bitex in Taiwan, they stated they would send the washer for free if I paid shipping. So $6.00 and two months I was back riding (they sent me three washers).

I like the hub a lot. Very fast engagement, nice quiet buzz. no issues since.

No one on this thread was involved so perhaps issues such as these have been resolved.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

dirkfh said:


> These hubs came on Mercury wheel set I bought from them. The washer shown got destroyed some how. Not big deal maybe I should have done more maintenance but they were only about two years old and maybe 2000 miles.
> 
> So I called Mercury and left messages with no call backs.
> 
> ...


Heck had I known I would have sent you one - postage free too!

Hey I remember that photo! I took it!!


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, i have a set and those numbers are about right. they work for tubeless tires too.


----------

